# Deciding on which roo to eat?



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, so two of my pullets have turned out to be Roos. How do you decide which one to keep and which one to eat? I have 6 birds total so there is no way to keep one, and I have paid darn good money feeding them so I'm not selling or giving one away. Just wondering how you decide. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

jbond07 said:


> Ok, so two of my pullets have turned out to be Roos. How do you decide which one to keep and which one to eat? I have 6 birds total so there is no way to keep one, and I have paid darn good money feeding them so I'm not selling or giving one away. Just wondering how you decide. They are both beautiful.


The one that is mean gets eaten.

I guess if they are both about the same, then I would choose the one that is closest to breed standard to keep and eat the other one.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

How many pullets do you have? Two roos can get along if they're raised together if that's what you prefer. Otherwise keep the one with the best qualities (i.e. temperament, breed standard, or some quality you might want to pass on to the next generation like more meat on him/faster grower/etc.)


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have six birds total. One of the Roos has to go because they each have "claimed" two hens and one gets chased into my neighbors yard daily. My neighbor is nice and I share eggs with them, but I want my free range buddies staying in my yard.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Since you state one of the roos claimed some hens , well that tells you to keep him. If by chance you dont like him then keep the other.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How about your goals for your flock and your rooster? Then breed identification of hens and roosters and, finally, some good pics of both birds? 

This will help us help you in this matter....could be fun to vote!


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok here are the pictures of my roosters. The orange spotty one is my dominant Roo. He also stays a bit closer to home but both are nice birds. None are pettable but they all come when called. As far as goals for my flock, I just want good eggs and meat, and I'd love to have some babies running around next year after I get my fence installed. My neighbors are very kind and they don't mind my birds wandering into their yard, but I have a feeling my two youngest hens are laying somewhere other than my yard. My white Delaware hens pretty much stay in my yard at all times, but the others roam. Is there a breed you could suggest that stays much closer to home? Let the voting begin!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally I love the look of the orange spotted roo. He looks to be a barred rock cross with maybe some RI red.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree....the mutt is a heavier build, doesn't have quite as pinched of a tail as the other one. 

The only breeds I know of that stay closer to the coop are Buff Orpingtons and Silkies~but neither of those will really accomplish your goals as well as your current breeds.


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I had a similar issue a few weeks back. I had 5 roos out of 16 chickens. The Roos started fighting amongst themselves and some had to go. My wife wouldn't let me eat any of them because she was attached to them. Dominance had shifted between three of the roos and finally settled on an ameraucana. Initially I was leaning toward keeping him, but he was really rough on the hens. I ended up observing all of them alone with the hens and the one that treated the hens the best was the one that I kept with the flock. The hens seemed to like him the best also, which made the decision even easier. I gave away three and kept one - Bock Bock - as a pet. I may expand in the future and give Bock Bock his own small flock because he is a pretty roo and I wouldn't mind having him father some chicks.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Really happy that everyone likes my personal favorite. He is the dominant Roo, and before I knew he was a Roo I named him clucken... I may let him keep the name and I think I will be sending the other to freezer camp.


----------

